# My DIY xpress pro (possibly first DIY pro?)



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well after watching several guys on here kick out some great looking presses I decided to go ahead and build a new one. I had an inline jack press for the longest time I built but I wanted to have something more versatile. 

I settled on one that I didn't think anyone had tried a DIY build of it yet but it looked like the answer to all my wish list in a press. I decided I wanted to make an express pro clone, but not having seen one in person, or having access to anyone who did I just looked at the picture and went from there, with it. 

It is a majority of the way done and I will get some better pics as soon as the last few finishing details come in. But last night I gave it a test run, and pressed one of my bows and took it all the way down, so I could clean the bow before season. Anyway the part that everyone is really concerned with here is the lonely pic I have of it right now.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

black press with a black poster as back drop. us old people cant see it well 
LOL the part I can see looks great.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya I will try and get a better pic of it tonight this is just the only pic the other half had of it right now.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> black press with a black poster as back drop. us old people cant see it well
> LOL the part I can see looks great.


 looking forward to getting a better look


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks good. Not sure how you missed this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865338


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry about the crummy pic but here are a few better ones, its hard to get decent pics of it with my crummy camera but this will give you an idea. 










































































Bnbfishin, I didn't miss that thread but his is more of an old xpress press with wheels added to it instead of an xpress pro clone. His press is very very good however and is what made me want to make an xpress style press.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Dude that is frickin awesome!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks awesome, great press! Kudos for tackling the quick change straps and acme thread adjustment on the main frame. My build utilizes the riser pads, clamps, press wheels and brackets, but it's more like an X Press Archer model instead of the Pro model. So I agree, I think you have the first DIY Pro! What did you use for your press wheels? They look like replicas to the Field Logic X press wheels.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks awesome! We have an xpress in our shop and I don't really care for it too much. It's can be a pain getting to the cams with the big wheels in the way. Makes taking strings on and off a little frustrating.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BE2000 said:


> Looks awesome, great press! Kudos for tackling the quick change straps and acme thread adjustment on the main frame. My build utilizes the riser pads, clamps, press wheels and brackets, but it's more like an X Press Archer model instead of the Pro model. So I agree, I think you have the first DIY Pro! What did you use for your press wheels? They look like replicas to the Field Logic X press wheels.


Your build was top notch and definitely what got me thinking this was do able. The wheels I drew up in solidworks and sent the dxf to a buddy at a machine shop that has a laser to have them cut. I only have plasma cutters at work the there is too much taper from them, the laser is very minimal. So there is a lot less work to get them true. I wish I would have had a metal lath to turn the outsides but I didn't have access so this worked out pretty good.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Huntinsker said:


> Looks awesome! We have an xpress in our shop and I don't really care for it too much. It's can be a pain getting to the cams with the big wheels in the way. Makes taking strings on and off a little frustrating.


I did notice that pressing the bow, but it wasn't bad I just lined the spokes up and kept them away from the cams and it seemed to help but if I decide I don't like this I have a back up plan so I can swap out the wheels for something more like what the accu-press uses.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

05_sprcrw said:


> I did notice that pressing the bow, but it wasn't bad I just lined the spokes up and kept them away from the cams and it seemed to help but if I decide I don't like this I have a back up plan so I can swap out the wheels for something more like what the accu-press uses.


That's a good idea. I hadn't thought about moving the spokes out of the way.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree, I always just align the spokes in a fashion that they allow clearance to the string and cable posts.  I also made adapters to thread over top of the threaded rod to press on the limbs under the cam like the old X Presses when pressing a bow with limbs that allow for it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BE2000 said:


> I agree, I always just align the spokes in a fashion that they allow clearance to the string and cable posts. I also made adapters to thread over top of the threaded rod to press on the limbs under the cam like the old X Presses when pressing a bow with limbs that allow for it.


I have thought about doing that mod as well, I guess if in time I find I need it I will make it. But for now I am just excited to have the press to use.


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there enough travel in the jack to use it as a draw board as well?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow dude that thing looks top notch


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Build me one STAT!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> Is there enough travel in the jack to use it as a draw board as well?


There is only 15" of travel on the jack side but I think I could get the horizontal travel to work as a draw board, but I already have a draw board so I am not too concerned about it yet, just a future plan if I want to tinker with something.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys, it was a fun project for sure.


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

how did you make the wheels


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

stillrunnin said:


> how did you make the wheels


Had a buddy that owed me a favor and he cut them on a cnc laser.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

looks awesome !


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoping to get the finishing touches on it this weekend and get some more pics of the finished product.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks awesome man! How much are you into that project for materials if you dont mind me asking of course, it looks like you did an incredible job


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have roughly $450 into it sorry it took so long to get back to you. 

I did get a couple minor things put on the press this weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

*UPDATE on press*

After using mine for a while I have made a few changes that I think make it a bit better, first off instead of trying to get the plastic dip to hold up on the wheels, I peeled it all off and wrapped the wheels with 1/2 x 5/32 leather belting. It grips the bow nicely and doesn't mar the finish on any limbs. I changed how my hold downs work, but using threaded rods and a nut instead. It is not shown in this picture but instead of my quick release buttons that I used to hold the safety pads in place I have now switched to a pin to hold them level and in place, just as quick but much more stable now. I have also added some padding to it instead of originally just leaving it coated with plastic dip. 


I am working on a shim replacement instead of them being held in place with adhesive, I am going to try some nylon set strews at each head that I should be able to get a good firm pressure on all sides keeping all the play out and hopefully won't mar the finish at all.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn wish I had those skills! Amazing man! Well done.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks

I finally remembered to get some updated pics. 










I have had a few questions about what I use on my support pads, so I figured I would just post it up here. I use the "loop" side of 2" velcro, it sticks really well and is soft enough to not scratch the finish on bows but also won't break down over time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I also got around to making a bow vise for my shop. I wanted a tool-less adjustment so that I could just strap the bow in and move it into position without any extra tools. I think it came out pretty well I used some ideas from others on the forum but also added a few tweaks of my own. 

The paint got scratched up a bit, I forgot I had it in the back of the truck and apparently bouncing around in the back of a truck with some other parts for 800 miles is not good on paint finishes.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool
Gotta love the shaft collars....no registration marks on the shaft and absolutely no slipping ot stripped out of the nuts so common on the apple style vices
Nice work


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ruttnwapati said:


> Cool
> Gotta love the shaft collars....no registration marks on the shaft and absolutely no slipping ot stripped out of the nuts so common on the apple style vices
> Nice work


Thanks the nice part about the collars are you can set them to hold the bow in place but they can still move freely allowing for tool less adjustments of the vise.


----------

